

Never Commit to Your Master - sergimansilla
http://cloud9ide.posterous.com/never-commit-to-your-master
How the GIT commiting process works at Cloud9 IDE.
======
pavel_lishin
We take a different approach. Our software is run on clients' machines, so
every "release" gets its own branch. Any updates and patches get branches as
well. If Customer X calls us and wants to report a bug, we can glance at our
branches and know exactly what the customer is running, and where we can start
patching things.

